# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Free Far Sight exploration of LevelDesignLand-DevOnly

## Dovah

Hey, LevelDesignLand-DevOnly Is a development map that was shipped in one of the WoD beta clients. Thanks to Akspa420 I got to explore it and I made a video using Free Far Sight's Camera Tool.



Any feedback is appreciated. Personally, I think I could've done better with choosing the music. You may also notice some frame drops during the video, my computer can't handle free far sight + fraps + wow all at once, sorry about that.

Enjoy!

----------


## akspa420

Nice work getting some of the key locations on those maps out there! I had only attempted loading them in the in-development 'wowdev' Neo map editor, without much luck, since there's no light data in the dbc's for the entire map. It seems that the WoW client doesn't care about such things and applies a default light when none can be found.

----------


## sjaak12309

Really cool, sadly blizzard decided to make even the terrain more boring in some places above awesomness

----------

